# Any mirrors for CM7.2 for G5?



## keltickal (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

Are there any mirrors where CM 7.2 can be downloaded for the G5 by psyke83? I installed the Kang test version that was uploaded on August 20th and it works very well except for freezing up occasionally. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry, but this doesn't belong in the Goo.im sub-fora.

Moving...


----------

